# Water for brewed coffee?



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

Im using my aeropress and v60 to make coffee these days, and I am at the moment just using a Brita water filter to make the coffee, I was just wondering whether it's better to use bottled water instead, if so which brand? Would this noticeably change the taste?

Thanks!

Rory


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Deeside water. It's a little soft & acidic for boilers but I use it all the time in my kettles.

Grind, brew ratios & times still need to be pinned down, no water can fix a poor extraction.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I use a 3:1 mix of Glaceau to Co-op Fairbourne Spring (or Buxton if FS not available).

Deeside is too soft for my liking.

Waitrose essentials (2L) bottles are OK. The 5L are from a different source and not suitable, I believe.

There is a long thread on this subject somewhere...

London water is too hard for coffee even through a Brita filter. Might be worth filtering it twice? No idea about Bristol. I think you'd get better tasting brews with bottled.


----------

